# Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen



## voyager (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich fliege Ende Januar für eine Woche nach Lanzarote/Puerto del Carmen und möchte natürlich meine Angelausrüstung mit ins Gepäck nehmen.
Da ich zum ersten mal auf den Kanaren bin, hab ich keine Ahnung wo man am besten an die guten Fische herankommt.
Ich habe in einigen Berichten schon etwas über das Molen-/Hafenangeln auf Fuerte gelesen. Das hörte sich sehr interessant an.

1. Habt Ihr Tipps für Strände, Häfen oder Molen auf Lanzarote

2. Mit welchen Fischen und Fischgrößen muss ich rechnen 

Das Fangen von Großfischen schreckt mich nicht ab, da ich regelmäßig in Florida Haie beim Brandungsangeln fange :q. Natürlich catch & release #6 

Über Infos und Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke im voraus,
Dirk


"Ein schlechter Tag beim Angeln ist besser als ein guter Tag im Büro"


----------



## Fumetsu (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo Dirk,
wir sind am Samstag aus Lanzarote zurückgekommen. Volker (Volker2809) hat in Puerto del Carmen im Hafen von den Felsen aus geangelt, leider ohne Erfolg. Ein anderer Deutscher war aber mit uns beim BigGameFishing auf der Margarita Segundo und hat erzählt, dass er dort einen netten Bonito raus hat. Einen Rochen mit 2-3m Spannweite hat er auch dort entdeckt. Barracuda's soll es auch geben. Wie gesagt, vom Ufer ging in Puerto del Carmen und auch in Orzola bei uns nichts. Wir waren 2x mit der Margarita Segundo draussen und haben 4 Bonitos raus (insgesamt wurden bei den zwei Trips immer so um die 6-8 Fische gefangen). Die größten (unsere :q ) waren so um die 60 cm (wir gehen mal davon aus, weil die Kiste in der sie landeten eine Maßskala drauf hatten und diese 60cm anzeigte & unsere Fische nicht mehr so recht reinpassten). Der schwerste war wohl so um die 20 Pfd. Catch & Release gibts auf der Margarita Segundo nicht. Die kleinen lassen sie wieder frei, die größeren landen in der Kiste. Oftmals werden sie nicht mal mehr getötet. Einen Graurochen haben sie auch raus. Am Rande des Bootes dann den Schwanz abgeschnitten, ein paar Fotos gemacht und der Rochen landete wieder im Wasser. Fand ich nicht so in Ordnung, aber anscheinend hat man am Meer ein anderes Verhältnis dafür. In Florida bei den Ausflügen hat man die Fische auch nicht getötet, die sind elend in der Kiste verendet oder die kleinen Köderfische haben sie einfach auf das Holzbrett geschmissen und die zappelten da dann ewig rum. Mein Herz hat geblutet, ich hätte sie am liebsten wieder ins Meer geschmissen. 
Aber gönn Dir mal ne Ausfahrt mit der Margarita Segundo (60,00 EURO), ist echt nett - insofern Jose (El Capitano) nen guten Tag hat *lach*. Beim ersten mal war er etwas stoffelig. Beim zweiten Mal hat ihn sein Skipper wohl die Meinung gesagt und Jose war etwas freundlicher. Wir haben am Ende sogar ne Art Sushi von ihm zubereitet bekommen. 
Am Anfang schleppt er erstmal ne Weile und dann wird auf Grundfischen umgestellt - was ich persönlich eher als Mist empfand mit der Ausrüstung, die einem gegeben wird & wenn Du Pech hast biste mehr damit beschäftigt Dich irgendwo festzuhalten... Da Du eh Deine Angel dabei hast, nimm die lieber mit. Am Ende wird dann wieder geschleppt. Wir waren eigentlich immer so um die 10 Angler und auch ein paar Zuschauer. So viele Angler sind zum Teil schon nervig, weil Du nirgends richtig Platz hast.

Ich werde Volker mal anstupsen, dass er Dir Tips für die Ausrüstung gibt. Ich weiß nur, dass er ne Shimano STC (3,30m) dabei hatte, leider konnte man die nicht verkürzen.
Im Hafen von Puerto Calero (nette Yachten dort) gibt's ne Menge Meeräschen aber leider darfste im Hafen nicht angeln. 
Ach ja, nimm nicht zu viele Sommerklamotten mit. Wir hatten wohl, laut Aussage derer, die schon länger dort waren, zwar ne super Woche erwischt, aber es war zum Teil echt frisch! Wenn die Sonne scheint und der Wind nicht geht (wir hatten das nur am Freitag), dann ist es echt super warm. Aber der Wind verabschiedet sich leider nicht oft  
Wünsche Dir schon mal einen schönen Urlaub und dickes Petri!
Gruß,
ALEX


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo Voyager

Ich habe (vor ca. 6 Jahren) vom Strand aus auf Meeräschen gefischt. Benötigst leichtes bis mittleres Gerät, um mit Wasserkugel und Schwimmbrot den Meeräschen nachzustellen. Ich hatte damals keine Waage dabei, würde aber davon ausgehen, daß da durchaus Fische über 2 Kg dabei waren.
Über die übrige Fischerei kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg. Wenn möglich, berichte mal.


----------



## Fumetsu (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo nochmal,
hier mal ein Foto der Meeräschen im Hafen von Puerto Calero. Leider war im Hafenbereich das Angeln verboten  

Viele Grüße,
ALEX #h


----------



## Volker2809 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo, hier meldet sich der Anhang! #6 

Zum Uferfischen auf Lanzarote kann ich Dir leider auch nur das sagen, was ich selber gehört habe. Eigene Erfahrungen waren im Uferfischen auf Lanzarote vielleicht gerade mal 1 Stunde von der Mole. Ich hatte eine 3,30 Meter STC Exage von Shimano dabei. Dazu wollte ich eigentlich meine Slammer 560 von Penn einsetzen, jedoch passte die Halterung der Penn nicht in die kleindimensionierte Halterung der Exage. Hatte aber zum Glück noch eine kleine Abu Multirolle bespult mit 30 lbs Tuff-Line dabei. So richtig das Gelbe vom Ei war meine Ausrüstung nicht. Wenn ich nochmal hinfliege, dann würde ich fürs Uferangeln die gleiche Rutenlänge mit Wurfgewicht im Bereich 30-80 Gramm mitnehmen. Dazu eine Salzwassertaugliche Stationäre mit 30 lbs Geflochtener bespult. Als nützliches Zubehör empfehle ich Dir einen Handschuh, da doch einige Fische dort vorhanden sind, die schmerzliche Verletzungen durch Zähne oder Stacheln verursachen können. Einen Ausflug mit einem Boot kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Auch wenn die Jungs dort nicht mehr sonderlich motiviert sind. Aber es hat dennoch Spaß gemacht. 

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, dann einfach melden!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## voyager (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo Alex, Volker und Sailfisch,

vielen Dank für die guten Tipps.
Ich kann es bei diesem Wetter kaum mehr abwarten endlich mal wieder etwas Sonne und Wärme zu tanken :m 
Wir werden auch einige warme Sachen mitnehmen, danke für den Tip aus erster Hand.
Ich habe viel vom Rochenfischen auf den Kanaren gehört. Hoffentlich habe ich Glück und lande einen dieser platten Riesen.
Nochmals besten Dank für die super ausführlichen und hilfreichen Berichte.

Gruß,
Dirk

"Ein schlechter Tag beim Angeln ist besser als ein guter Tag im Büro"


----------



## voyager (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Ach ja, 
hiermal ein Bild von den Fischen, die ich sonst in Florida beim Brandungsangeln an den Haken bekomme.

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Wir hatten in Florida auch nette Hai-Kontakt (Hammerhai) direkt in Ufernähe. Ist schon aufregender als ein Karpfendrill! 

Hier mal ein Foto von Lanzarote: Ich würde keinen Rochen vom Ufer aus angeln wollen. An dem Kleinen hier hatte man schon ordentlich zu kämpfen. 

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/8572/img43559qj.jpg

Hier noch ein Bild vom Hafen mit den Meeräschen: Durchschnittsgrösse bestimmt 40 bis 50 cm. 

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/9324/img40380se.jpg


----------



## SergioTübingen (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

hi volker,
was zahlt man denn für so ne bootstour auf den kanaren? offensichtilich hast du ja eine gemacht..


----------



## Volker2809 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Auf Lanzarote sind die Preise ziemlich gleich:

Tagestour als Angler (von 8.30 - ca. 15.00 Uhr) kostet 60,-- Euro. Zuschauer die nicht angeln kosten die Hälfte. 

Ist es aber wert wenn man schon mal vor Ort ist!

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## voyager (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Bei einer Meeräsche von 40-50 cm an leichtem Gerät, kommt bestimmt Freude auf.
Der Rochen hat schon eine ordentliche Größe #6 
Dagegen ist ja mein Rochen aus 2004 ein Heranwachsender |supergri 




Bei so einem Brummer wird man wahrscheinlich selbst mit einer großen Stationärrolle nicht weit kommen.
Ich bin schon mal gespannt. In zwei Tagen gehts los.

Fish on,

Dirk


----------



## rob (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

wow!!coole fotos!vorallem der hai gefällt:m
bin schon gespannt ob das besser als ein karpfendrill wird,darf das ja bald in namibia erleben:q


----------



## Volker2809 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*



> Der Rochen hat schon eine ordentliche Größe #6


 
Ist aber immer noch ein Kleiner für die dortigen Verhältnisse. Im Hafen hat einer der Mitangler einen Rochen gesehen mit ca. 3 Meter Spannweite. Wenn Du einen in dieser Größe hakst, dann viel Spaß!!


----------



## voyager (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Wow, 
bei 3 m Spannweite sollte man sich besser Wasserski unterschnallen |supergri 
Muss jetzt die Sachen packen und melde mich nach dem Urlaub.

Bis dann,
Dirk


----------



## balu65 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
in den Beiträgen für Lanzarote sind ja super Tips vorhanden.
Ich fliege im Sommer auch nach Lanzarote und würde gerne mit meinem 13 jährigen Sohn eine Big Game Tour mitmachen.
Gibt es da irgendeine Altersbeschränkung, oder können auch Kinder mit auf's Boot ?
Vieleicht kann mir jemand mit Big Game Erfahrung weiterhelfen.
Gruß Balu65


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*



			
				balu65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> in den Beiträgen für Lanzarote sind ja super Tips vorhanden.
> Ich fliege im Sommer auch nach Lanzarote und würde gerne mit meinem 13 jährigen Sohn eine Big Game Tour mitmachen.
> Gibt es da irgendeine Altersbeschränkung, oder können auch Kinder mit auf's Boot ?
> ...



Altersbeschränkungen wären mir neu. Es wird sich nur die Frage nach der Bezahlung stellen.


----------



## Volker2809 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*



> Gibt es da irgendeine Altersbeschränkung, oder können auch Kinder mit auf's Boot ?


 
Auf der Margarita Segundo, im Hafen von Puerto del Carmen, sind Kinder in diesem Alter sicherlich kein Problem. Bei unseren Ausfahrten waren auch jeweils Kinder dabei, die auch in etwa so alt sein dürften wie Dein Kleiner. Vom Preis her befürchte ich allerdings, dass sie für die Kinder den gleichen Preis verlangen wie bei einem Erwachsenen. Alex erinnert sich daran, dass der Vater erzählt hatte, den vollen Preis für die Kinder bezahlt zu haben. Mail doch einfach mal eine Anfrage an die Charterboote:

Die erste Adresse ist die von dem Boot mit dem wir rausgefahren sind:
http://www.anasegundo.com/

Die Adresse ist von einem anderen Boot, das am Hafen von Puerto Calero liegt - die MIZU I. 
http://www.lanzarote.com/tinogarcia/index-in.html

Im Sommer sollten die Fänge auch deutlich größer sein als zu unserer Zeit im Januar. Viel Spass wünsche ich schon mal, auch wenn es noch einige Monate dauert bis zur Abreise!

Schöne Grüße aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Volker2809 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Gestern bin ich durch Zufall auf einen Bericht in einer alten Fisch und Fang-Zeitschrift gestossen, in dem es um Angeln vor Lanzarote ging. Es war die Ausgabe 07/2004. Der Bericht ging über 4 Seiten und es wurde einiges über die Montagen und Techniken geschrieben. Auch waren die Adressen von den gängisten Charterbooten mit Telefonnummern enthalten. Wen es also interessiert, einfach auch da mal nachlesen!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## sbho (1. März 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*

Altes Sprichwort: 

*"Fische die du siehst, fängst du nicht.... "*


siehe unten.....


----------



## sbho (1. März 2006)

*sehen und gesehen werden..........*

#q 





			
				m-neun schrieb:
			
		

> Altes Sprichwort:
> 
> *"Fische die du siehst, fängst du nicht.... "*
> 
> ...


Hier noch ein Bild vom Hafen mit den Meeräschen: Durchschnittsgrösse bestimmt 40 bis 50 cm. 

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/9324/img40380se.jpg


----------



## Volker2809 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Lanzarote...,brauche Tipps fürs Ufer-/Molenfischen*



> Altes Sprichwort:
> 
> *"Fische die du siehst, fängst du nicht.... "*


 
Hier könnte es aber auch heißen: "Fängst Du sie .... dann gehst Du in den Knast!" 
Das Bild haben wir im exklusiven Sporthafen von Puerto Calero aufgenommen. Es waren an allen Ecken Polizisten und Sicherheitsdienste positioniert, die mit Sicherheit kein Verständnis für unsere "sportlichen Interessen" gehabt hätten.

Gruß,

Volker


----------

